# HMI(Touch Panel) für CoDeSys v3



## neutrino2k (28 Juni 2010)

hallo,

suche eine HMI(Touch Panel) mit CoDeSys v3 Kommunikationstreiber.
Unter der Version 2.x konnte man via Symbolkonfiguration und Ethernet direkt auf die Variablen zugreifen.
So funktioniert das auch mit V3, aber die Kommunikation hat sich geändert. Zwar immer noch via Ethernet, aber andere Programmschnittstelle.
Früher war das ARTI bzw. Sym_ARTI
Kennt jemand einen Hersteller von Soft- bzw Hardware HMI/SCADA/Touch Panel.

P.S. Ich möchte nicht die CoDeSys HMI verwenden, außer jemand kann mir sagen, wie die auf einen WIN CE Panel läuft.

Danke


----------



## IBFS (28 Juni 2010)

neutrino2k schrieb:


> P.S. Ich möchte nicht die CoDeSys HMI verwenden,


 
leider ist die VISU für Codesys das Hauptproblem.
Hat man geglaubt eine Steuerung gefunden zu 
haben und sucht nachher ein Touchpanel dann
gibt es zwar verschiedene Hersteller. Aber da muß
man dann gleich KOMPLETT zu diesem Hersteller
wechseln, weil er auf dem Touch auch noch eine
Codesys-PLC zu laufen hat. 

Es gibt kaum eine geschlossene in sich stimmige
VISU-Lösung die zwischen verschiedenen Herstellern
- und das ist der Knackpunkt - sauber und möglichst
auf der gleichen Variablenbasis innerhalb des Codesys
funktioniert. Das nützt auch die bestgemeinte IEC-Norm
nichts.

Und leider ist die V3 trotz der vergangenen Jahre noch
wesentlich schlechter unterstützt wie V2.X
Schade eigentlich.

Gruß

Frank


----------



## neutrino2k (28 Juni 2010)

Die einzige Software, die ich gefunden habe, ist Movicon 11.
Die haben eine Unterstützung für V2 und V3, aber ich kämpfe schon fast eine Woche damit. (Mit V2 super einfach, sogar mit var-import aus der SPS)
Die Doku dazu ist sehr dürftig. Da muss man ne GWClient.dll in irgendein supervisior Verzeichniss kopieren, sowohl auf dem PC/HMI als auch auf der SPS, nur welches. Scheint irgendwie mit dem Codesys Gateway V3 zu tun haben. Falls ja, wäre da schon wieder ein Problem: gibt es ein Codesys Gatway V3 für Windows CE Panel? ;-)

V3 könnte so einfach sein.........isses aber nich :-(


----------



## IBFS (28 Juni 2010)

neutrino2k schrieb:


> V3 könnte so einfach sein.........isses aber nich :-(


 
V2.X wird nicht mehr weiterentwickelt, obwohl nach wie vor neue PLC-Module nur damit und nicht mit V3 arbeiten.
V3 hat immer noch nicht genug Marktdurchdringung. Es ist mir alles etwas
zu halbherzig, was da passiert. Und das alles vom selbsternannten Marktführer.

Gruß

Frank


----------



## neutrino2k (1 Juli 2010)

Ich habe das Movicon 11 Problem gelöst.
Das Problem saß vor dem Rechner ;-)
Man muss die GWClient.dll einfach nach C:\Windows\ kopieren und schon funkt es.(oder anderes Verzeichniss, welches als Ort für Umgebungsvariablen definiert ist. Systemsteuerung>System>Erweitert>Umgebungsvariablen>Systemvariablen)
Man muss kein Eingriff an der SPS machen, wie ich oben geschrieben habe.


----------



## IBFS (1 Juli 2010)

neutrino2k schrieb:


> Ich habe das Movicon 11 Problem gelöst.
> Das Problem saß vor dem Rechner ;-)
> Man muss die GWClient.dll einfach nach C:\Windows\ kopieren und schon funkt es.(oder anderes Verzeichniss, welches als Ort für Umgebungsvariablen definiert ist. Systemsteuerung>System>Erweitert>Umgebungsvariablen>Systemvariablen)
> Man muss kein Eingriff an der SPS machen, wie ich oben geschrieben habe.


 
Es ist nur eben schöner, wenn man sowas nicht immer mit der Hand machen 
müßte. Das ist ja wie vor 20 Jahren. Irgendwelche DLLs rumzuschieben 
oder gar *.reg-Files per Hand starten zu müssen kann keine Lösung sein.

Trotzdem danke für den Beitrag.

Gruß

Frank


----------



## neutrino2k (1 Juli 2010)

Naja, da urteilst du vielleicht zu hart, dass Movicon keine 1-click Lösung hat.
Progea(Movicon) kann ja nicht einfach die DLL von 3S benutzen.
Und, wenn Movicon es mit Pfadauswahl (zur DLL) anbieten würde, wäre das auch ein händischer Eingriff.
Aber klar ist, dass es einfacher ist nur den Kommunikationstreiber auszuwählen und fertig. Habe ja auch lange gekämpft, aber nicht nur mit Movicon, sondern auch mit meiner SPS. Movicon war nur ein Verständnissproblem von mir. 
Wäre schön, wenn Progea einen Pfad, in dem die DLL standardmäßig funkt, in ihre Hilfe einpflegt. Wenigstens als Starthilfe, bis man sich mit dem Thema "Umgebungsvariablen unter Windows" auseinander gesetzt hat. ;-)
Wir können gespannt sein, was der Markt noch bieten wird.

Gruß


----------

